# Gloss black badges?



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello, can anyone help me out? I'm picking my 2018 TTrs up at the start of March and have it booked in for a ceramic coating straight away. The thing is I want to change all the badges from chrome to gloss black, iv looked on eBay and I can find 2x Audi rings (front and back) and also the TTrs badge for on the boot. But I'm struggling to find the rs badge for on the grill. Does anyone know when I can buy the badges from?

Cheers


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

Ditto.....I looked and looked and eventually gave up.


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

Ditto.....I looked and looked and eventually gave up.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I also think the badges would look better in black. I was only concerned about the front and back. Hadn't thought about the rear or front logos. As you can't get the grill badge, can't you just paint it with an artist's brush?

Do you plan to change the rings yourself and if so how? I know they come off with floss or a hairdrier, but what about realigning and sticking the new ones on?


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

I wouldn't paint the rs badge myself as I want a proper job lol I don't wanna make a mess. Hmm considering not bothering with the rs badges now if you can't get them in black, il just put the rings on..?

No mate I'm not going to change the badges my self il get them put on professionally


----------



## shaunster1011 (Feb 11, 2018)

Black Audi rings would look great on the black edition cars. Its a shame they dont offer it as an option.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I see a 16 plate RS6 with black rings quite a bit where I live. It just looks tacky IMO.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I agree with the above. Not a fan of the black rings at all. Looks cheap and nasty to me.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

I hate chrome. Black rings every time for me. Took the silver ones off the second day I owned it.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-GLOS ... Swv-NWUGSl

Porsche give you the option of black badges on the 911. I'm just taking up the same option (albeit DIY) on my audi.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it's like a flashing light on the back of the car when you see black badges - you just know..... however you won't convince people either way


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Saw these on a TT in China, wife was very keen...


----------



## BlackOptic (Oct 3, 2017)

NardoTtrs said:


> Ditto.....I looked and looked and eventually gave up.


This guy apparently does good work. You folks are closer! I have my front/back black rings and black fuel door coming...

https://www.facebook.com/BLCKLABELZ/


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I just think it's good how Audi sponsor every competitor in the winter Olympics . . . . :wink:


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Haven't tried them myself but I heard good things about http://www.pretos.de/


----------

